# Sealing a storebought flatpack vivarium



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi!!!!! Close to giving up on the homemade viv I bought a few months back as I haven't had the time or energy around my job and can't quite decide on exactly what paint/varnish is best to use after I've stripped the unidentifiable paint from it as I don't know how safe it is! :lol2:

SO - looking at buying a storebought flatpack one instead and know I need to seal it but know nothing in particular about this. Is this just sealing the corners/joins? What sealant do I need to buy/use??

Any help is much appreciated  :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Use aquarium sealant, run it along the joins in the wood (like you see in glass fish tanks) and leave it atleast a few days, preferably a week, to air out.


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks!!!!! Can you recommend any specific brands or techniques?? The saving of about £50 is looking very appealing, but I want to make sure I get it right so it lasts :lol2:


----------



## alex_p (Jul 20, 2010)

The best sealant to use is called "CT1". Unlike most others it's CFC free so no nasty smells or irritant chemicals and it will seal laminated wood properly unlike aquarium sealant which is formulated for glass and allows moisture through by capillary action on most other materials.

If it's for a desert environment it will last ok, but for high humidity the flat pack wooded vivs won't last more than a few years no matter how much you seal them. Humidity will always find a tiny gap somewhere and then it's like viv cancer.

Alex


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

So ideal for a beardie then??


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

Just been on their website, is it the one just called "CT1"??

Also (while we're all here lol), what recommendations can anyone make regarding basking bulb wattage plus thermostat, and uvb tube size plus starter units??

Thanks


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope this helps - this is what I have used in various self made enclosures. Find it on eBay for less than £2.50 per tube




*HA6 SILICONE SEALANT* RTV MARINE AQUARIUM, FISH TANK SAFE HIGH MODULUS SALT WATER


go to eBay and type in Marine sealant. Best of luck

HA6 Marine Silicone - High Modulus Sealant
(Available in White, Black, Brown, Grey or Transparent)
For Marine, Engineering, Joints, Gaskets and Seals
HA6 is a premium, high modulus, non-shrinking, marine quality silicone sealant and adhesive - ideal for home aquariums, fish tanks and engineering applications.

This RTV adhesive and sealant is unaffected by UV, ozone, salt water immersion and extreme temperatures. It contains no fungicides or oils that may allow water to leach and has good durability characteristics.

Conforms to BS5889:B and ISO 11600-G-20HM.

What makes HA6 Marine Silicone so special?

HA6 can be used with the following materials and conditions.

Glass	
Ceramics	
Anodised Aluminium	
Primed Metals	
Plastics	
Salt Water	
Extreme Temperatures	

http://www.trulyconservatoryrepairs.com/images/ebay/0040/0040-compilation.jpg


----------

